# Newest crew



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Well now that there are 5 I thought a photo would be in order. Please excuse how scraggly Trinket looks, she is due for a bath and Gizmo and Chibis tear stains look terrible despite that fact they are on RAW and distilled water only??
From left to right Gizmo, Sophie, Trinket, Chibi and Gidget








]


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

OMG how did you get all 5 to sit in a line? I can't get 2 to do that lol

Gorgeous family


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Believe me it wasnt easy. It took a lot of setting them back in place and snapping a photo really quickly, LOL


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Trinket resembles Sasquatch in that photo, LOL Bless her


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

What an adorable picture. I love all the variety. I commend you on the picture. It is struggle for me to get a decent picture of all four together.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Love the group shot. And love the little outdoor bed too! So perfect for summer.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I agree with Huly, getting them all to sit together is impressive. lol Super cute!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Great pic, I don't have a single one of all five of mine together AND facing the camera!


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

Yoshismom said:


> Well now that there are 5 I thought a photo would be in order. Please excuse how scraggly Trinket looks, she is due for a bath and Gizmo and Chibis tear stains look terrible despite that fact they are on RAW and distilled water only??
> From left to right Gizmo, Sophie, Trinket, Chibi and Gidget
> 
> 
> ...


Your babies are beautiful 😁so awesome they sit still long enough for the group picture... Looks like theyre having a blast 😊


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, they are all so cute ! Trinket reminds me of Peyton. Peyton is very scraggly looking right now too. pretty soon I will get her groomed


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You just need a LC Chi Elaine and then you and Michelle will have matching packs


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Wicked Pixie said:


> You just need a LC Chi Elaine and then you and Michelle will have matching packs


hahaha !!! I have all I can handle here. 4 is my limit


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

elaina said:


> awww, they are all so cute ! Trinket reminds me of Peyton. Peyton is very scraggly looking right now too. pretty soon I will get her groomed





Awww you have a pretty group too!!!😁😊love them all soooooo beautiful scraggly looking or not 😁 soooo precious


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

elaina said:


> awww, they are all so cute ! Trinket reminds me of Peyton. Peyton is very scraggly looking right now too. pretty soon I will get her groomed




Can't stop looking at all your babies 😁😊sooo beautiful can't wait for summer to add one more I missed my 4 girls that passed away almost 3 yrs ago natural cause old age all the same year 20 wonderful years with my girls and Natsumi is my youngest .... By the way I love the bed is it hard to wash? And maintain? And if you don't mind me asking where did you buy that awesome bed? 😁😊


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> awww, they are all so cute ! Trinket reminds me of Peyton. Peyton is very scraggly looking right now too. pretty soon I will get her groomed



Awww hi Peyton! I forget you have 4 dogs Elaina. Peyton must be like my Kendall, hiding from the camera😋


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Natsumi2014 said:


> Awww you have a pretty group too!!!&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56842;love them all soooooo beautiful scraggly looking or not &#55357;&#56833; soooo precious





Natsumi2014 said:


> Can't stop looking at all your babies &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56842;sooo beautiful can't wait for summer to add one more I missed my 4 girls that passed away almost 3 yrs ago natural cause old age all the same year 20 wonderful years with my girls and Natsumi is my youngest .... By the way I love the bed is it hard to wash? And maintain? And if you don't mind me asking where did you buy that awesome bed? &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56842;


Thank you !!! sorry to hear of you loss of your 4 girls :-(. wow, they lived a good long time for 20 years . that's amazing . 
I miss Latte. I lost her to liver disease. then I got Ellie Mae cause we needed another girl. not to replace Latte , but ... we were all so sad till we got Ellie. 
How old is Natsumi ? she's so pretty and looks like a tiny girl . how much does she weigh ? 

The bed is by Bessie and Barnie. it has a zip off cover that washes beautifully. 
Me and a bunch of others got these beds on Amazon when they were on sale. we bought up most of the small size good price ones. I looked and there is still one in XS that is not a bad price . its the snow white color .
this one :
Amazon.com : BESSIE AND BARNIE 24-Inch Bagel Bed for Pets, X-Small, Snow White : Pet Supplies

also... this make is nice too . I think the XS in this make is alittle smaller than the Bessie and barnie make 

http://www.amazon.com/Legitimutt-Ch...qid=1426057998&sr=1-5&keywords=legitimutt+bed


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awww hi Peyton! I forget you have 4 dogs Elaina. Peyton must be like my Kendall, hiding from the camera&#55357;&#56843;


lol. Peyton says hi back . She doesn't really hide from the camera... its just that the 3 chis are always close together and Peyton is usually off by herself . She does love her chi sisters though and they all like her.


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

elaina said:


> Thank you !!! sorry to hear of you loss of your 4 girls :-(. wow, they lived a good long time for 20 years . that's amazing .
> I miss Latte. I lost her to liver disease. then I got Ellie Mae cause we needed another girl. not to replace Latte , but ... we were all so sad till we got Ellie.
> How old is Natsumi ? she's so pretty and looks like a tiny girl . how much does she weigh ?
> 
> ...


 Thank You she is 3 yrs old going 4 she was my youngest of my 5 girls sadly her sisters passed away but I know they had the most happy fun life here with us and natsumi is just 2lbs 😁of crazies I still miss my 4 girls ... Thank You for the info of bed I really Like it 😊


----------



## Natsumi2014 (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh how I wish they will have the same one you have on xs available soon😊love the color and doesnt show dirt right away as she loves to drags stuff in her bed


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Natsumi2014 said:


> Thank You she is 3 yrs old going 4 she was my youngest of my 5 girls sadly her sisters passed away but I know they had the most happy fun life here with us and natsumi is just 2lbs &#55357;&#56833;of crazies I still miss my 4 girls ... Thank You for the info of bed I really Like it &#55357;&#56842;


awww, Natsumi is so tiny and cute . I edited my post but I don't think you noticed... I added another bed from amazon that is a good make and a good price . a lot of us bought this make too 

Amazon.com : Legitimutt Cheetah Embossed Dog Cuddle Bed, X-Small, Black : Pet Supplies


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

That is such a great shot!! Everyone looks great. How is having 5?? Does it seem like a lot more work?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

elaina said:


> awww, they are all so cute ! Trinket reminds me of Peyton. Peyton is very scraggly looking right now too. pretty soon I will get her groomed



LOL She does! 
I thought 2 was enough then thought 3 was enough and ofcourse 4 was enought and now I have 5...never say never ;-)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Natsumi2014 said:


> Thank You she is 3 yrs old going 4 she was my youngest of my 5 girls sadly her sisters passed away but I know they had the most happy fun life here with us and natsumi is just 2lbs 😁of crazies I still miss my 4 girls ... Thank You for the info of bed I really Like it 😊


Gidget the smallest one pictured is my 2 lb girl, she goes back and forth at 2 to 2 1/4 lbs. She is a bit over 2 yrs old. I lost my heart boy last year and it about killed me. Sorry about your babies you lost :-(


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Zorana1125 said:


> That is such a great shot!! Everyone looks great. How is having 5?? Does it seem like a lot more work?


Honestly not a lot more trouble. Trinket and her coat upkeep is probably the biggest change as she has to be bathed and brushed much more often and she is a stubborn thing and does not care for either, LOL! I have been blessed with a very good bunch. Even Gizmo and Sophie that I did not raise have great personalities and mesh well with my pack. There was a small scuffle last night after they were fed I believe between Trinket and Sophie. Trinket is getting too big for her britches so to speak and she is going to be spayed this month. I had been hoping she would put some more weight on as she is almost 10 months old and is a skinny 2.5 lbs.


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

Love the group photo. I'm thinking that wasn't an easy task. They look great!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> Honestly not a lot more trouble. Trinket and her coat upkeep is probably the biggest change as she has to be bathed and brushed much more often and she is a stubborn thing and does not care for either, LOL! I have been blessed with a very good bunch. Even Gizmo and Sophie that I did not raise have great personalities and mesh well with my pack. There was a small scuffle last night after they were fed I believe between Trinket and Sophie. Trinket is getting too big for her britches so to speak and she is going to be spayed this month. I had been hoping she would put some more weight on as she is almost 10 months old and is a skinny 2.5 lbs.


I'm glad everyone is fitting right in!! Trinket sounds very sassy! But she's so cute so she probably gets away with it!!


----------

